# 2 days in Victoria - what to do ?



## Zac495 (Feb 12, 2006)

We will be flying into Seattle this summer - taking the ferry to Victoria - and staying three nights in Victoria. Basically that means 2 days in BC. We know we want to do whale watching. we love wine tasting. We really want to see the true beauty of the area (and we know we can't do it all this trip - we'll go again another time).

So what do you all suggest for our short stay? THANKS


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2006)

Victoria is a great little compact city, quaint, compact and extremely beautiful.

I assume from your other post you are taking the Clipper north?  If so you land right in the middle of the Inner Harbour, which is lovely with the Provincial Legislative buildings there and the Empress.

In Victoria, tour the Legislative buildings, visit the Provincial Museum, tour Craigdarroch Castle, find the end (or the beginning) of the Trans Canada Hwy. and have tea at the Empress or one of the other tea shoppe's, plus shop for English goods that are available in Victoria that may not be available for you back home.

You may want to rent a car in Victoria for a day or two to tour up Island.  Vancouver Island is beautiful and is easy to drive around.  You can visit the Butchart Gardens, and many of the smaller towns that hug the coastline.

A few days is just the right amount of time to get a great taste and feel of Victoria.

Enjoy!

Rick


----------



## Amy (Feb 14, 2006)

I love Victoria, having visited three times, each no more than three days. It is a lovely city and if I could I'd spend an entire week there for our next visit. 



			
				ricoba said:
			
		

> . . . and have tea at the Empress or one of the other tea shoppe's


.

Go for tea at the Empress hotel for the whole atmosphere. More expensive than the other smaller tea shops (and I can't say the best afternoon tea I've had) but for a first visit I think it is worthwhile (if you like that sort of thing of course). They are packed with tourists so make reservations in advance.



> You can visit the Butchart Gardens . . .



Definitely visit the Butchart Gardens -- what a gorgeous place! Even DH, who is not into gardens, enjoyed our visit. And you do not need to rent a car -- each time we visited we've taken the public bus. I think there was one transfer involved but no big deal and the fare was pretty cheap. Check its website for summer evening musical performances or fireworks. I've never managed to visit during the right time. Oh, yes, you can get afternoon tea at the tea house there. It was an enjoyable experience in a nice setting. (You can probably tell I'm a big fan of afternoon tea service.)


----------



## Murfie (Feb 18, 2006)

*Victoria*

There are some wineries in Saanich.  Buchart Gardens is in Central Saanich and so is Marley Farm Winery.  I would go to the Provincial Museum for sure.  There are lots of whale watching tours-some of them leave from the Inner Harbour.  Other places to check out for a taste of Victoria are Mile 0 of the TransCanada, Dallas Road Waterfront, Fisherman's Wharf, Emily Carr House, Beacon Hill Park.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 19, 2006)

You have been given excellent advice about what to see in our beautiful city.  I think that if you went to the Provincial Musum, visited Butchart Gardens, and had tea at the Empress, your two days here would be filled to capacity.  If there is extra time take one of the little boats from the Empress and see some of the sights from the Inner Harbour.


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 19, 2006)

The visitor's bureau is very close to the dock.  If you like to walk around, they have maps of "walking tours" of Victoria.  There are a total of 6 tours (all approx. 1 hour).  We did those a few weeks ago and were glad we did - it is a great city for walking! The weather will also be great in summer so you'll ebjoy it!


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks! We're quite excited.
I'm trying to learn a lot about timeshares in Canada, as I know when we go to the presentation we'll want to buy one. No idea what is best. BC has so much to see - I think it 'll take many summers!


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 25, 2006)

Of course as a TUG member I know you'll be buying resale.


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 26, 2006)

OF COURSE!!!
But I look forward to the presentation to learn more. I have no clue what program to look into for purchasing.

I know I can use Marriott to trade into Worldmark - so I may not need to purchase. But there are some fabulous places(aviawest really has my interest) and I just might want to purchase!) ONLY RESALE!


----------

